# 7 Days Letters - EF Mentioned



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

7 days



> While browsing on online expat forum I was completely shocked by the women whining about how visa changes are annoying them every month when they have to do a visa run.
> 
> My question is: why on earth are these women living here unsponsored? It’s very easy to do.
> 
> ...


They could of course be single.....

Unbelieveable the blinkered non-tolerant people here.

What I also found amusing was the double negative of unmarried illegally as that actually means married legally


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The women on this forum do not whine. Surely they mean the other crazy women's forum?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> The women on this forum do not whine. Surely they mean the other crazy women's forum?


I had a look there.... Anyway, the sentiment is the same.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> The women on this forum do not whine. Surely they mean the other crazy women's forum?


They all tend to be married on that other one and if they aren't they are told to get married. Perhaps there is a forum we don't know about? 

What a silly letter anyway. Assumptions, assumptions. What about all those men "whining" about visa changes??


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Didn't you know QOFE, unmarried women are harlots and whores that carry infectious diseases.....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Didn't you know QOFE, unmarried women are harlots and whores that carry infectious diseases.....


And unmarried/divorced men are so squeaky clean...


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> Didn't you know QOFE, unmarried women are harlots and whores that carry infectious diseases.....


That will be me then


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Better tell my harem to shut up when they at Barasti gobbing off :lol:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

QOFE said:


> They all tend to be married on that other one and if they aren't they are told to get married. Perhaps there is a forum we don't know about?
> 
> What a silly letter anyway. Assumptions, assumptions. What about all those men "whining" about visa changes??


"expat [email protected]", is how one married working-mum I know calls it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> And unmarried/divorced men are so squeaky clean...


Of course, we get tested on a weekly basis just in case we met one of those women with infectious diseases....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Of course, we get tested on a weekly basis just in case we met one of those women with infectious diseases....


Perish the thought...


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> "expat [email protected]", is how one married working-mum I know calls it.


Possibly just jealous..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> Possibly just jealous..


Terrible isn't it....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it should read 'an' expat forum....


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I think it should read 'an' expat forum....


Pedant.... Are you a non-married woman with an infectious disease? MWAH


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Pedant.... Are you a non-married woman with an infectious disease? MWAH


Does measles count hahaha? Or how about mumps?????


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mikep80 said:


> I am quite surprised by quite a few guys here:


Yes, being from 'murica you must live in constant shock that the world isnt like home


----------

